# Distributor lube location



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

Hi - My vacuum advance was not exactly working right, and i needed to install a curve kit, so I took a part my distributor (a first for me). After opening, it seems that the breaker plate was seized and not moving, so vacuum advance was not doing anything. I seem to have figured most of it out, but have one question related to lube location, could not really find answer anywhere on web. I think i need to put some grease in the channel i highlighted below in the attached image, it looks like it has holes that the grease will drip down and keep everything lubed up. Is that right? I should load some grease in that channel? I've got some red tacky grease with a 540 degree drop point, so think that should suffice? As always, thanks for all your help.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

MidnightAuto said:


> Hi - My vacuum advance was not exactly working right, and i needed to install a curve kit, so I took a part my distributor (a first for me). After opening, it seems that the breaker plate was seized and not moving, so vacuum advance was not doing anything. I seem to have figured most of it out, but have one question related to lube location, could not really find answer anywhere on web. I think i need to put some grease in the channel i highlighted below in the attached image, it looks like it has holes that the grease will drip down and keep everything lubed up. Is that right? I should load some grease in that channel? I've got some red tacky grease with a 540 degree drop point, so think that should suffice? As always, thanks for all your help.


I rebuilt mine last winter to take care of end play (thanks Lars it needed .060 extra shim) and put back factory parts (but with next step lighter cent advance springs). 

In that round channel, there is supposed to be felt washer that fits in snuggly. Before the rebuild mine was missing. I sourced from Advanced auto - special order.

The 68 Pontiac service manual shows the part in the exploded view fig 6E-26 on page 6E-17. Since this felt washer is just above the shaft bushings it can communicate with the main shaft driven by the cam - although the instructions were silent on this point I dripped some new engine oil on the felt believing oil would eventually work its way up the shaft to keep the bushing lubed. I added "e"-clips (not shown in the figure) to hold the advance springs to the posts. Also, instructions from the manual advise the use of a NEW roll pin for attaching the drive gear to the shaft. I found at Lowe's for ~$1. 

She's running great! (followed Pontiac Jim's instruction to fine tune the timing)

Best Regards.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What integrity said. Also, if you remove the breaker plate and clip underneath, you can access the chamber that holds the lube/grease and clean it up and re-pack it with fresh grease. I use hi-temp synthetic wheel bearing grease. It doesn't take much.


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

thanks guys. appreciate all the help. sorry to be numb here - but i want to triple check. below is the schematic integrity referenced - the only thing I see above the breaker plate is the clip ring that holds the plate down. only felt washer is below the plate as geeteeoh mentions. in any case - to hold the grease in that upper channel that is part of the breaker plate -just put a felt washer in there? seems reasonable to me. 

i am actually going to go cut a piece of felt and hand make one. auto parts stores around here are awful.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep. You got it. You might want to try trimming down one of those felt battery terminal rings that the auto parts stores sell. Not sure of the inside diameter. Either way, put some grease in there and plop the felt on top of it and you'll be good to go for another 20-30 years.


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

ok ive got the distributor back in the car. thanks guys!


----------

